# BEST WEIGHTLIFTING CHALK TO BUY???? AND WHERE FROM????



## p_oisin22

alright, never used chalk before, but grip is slipping a bit as im hitting PB's on deadlifts, so thought some chalk could help.

so questions are, whats the best stuff to use, and where do you guys get it from??

ALSO......heard that liquid chalk is pretty decent, anyone got experience with this stuff??

cheers


----------



## Ginger Ben

I use the stuff from snow and rock the climbing shop. Alternatively predator nutrition sell it in bulk and it's good stuff. You'll need a chalk bag for it as well which you can get online or at a climbing shop.


----------



## cub

Chalk will definitely help!

I had the same problem and was recommended this and it helped:

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/dry-5-liquid-chalk.html


----------



## Thunderstruck

I use liquid chalk, got it off ebay, is excellent and helps alot and doesnt go everywhere so the gym wont get ****y with you for making the place look like its had the once over by the forensic team.


----------



## Fatstuff

ebay


----------



## p_oisin22

lol will give it a butchers m8, cheers


----------



## Greenspin

I use liquid chalk, love the stuff, tbh. One of the powerlifters brings in a lunchbox of chalk bricks and it's messy as fcuk.


----------



## thehogester

I just started using liquid chalk I got off amazon, there really is no going back for me now!


----------



## guvnor82

liquid chalks geart stuff 7/8quid from amazon or ebay.


----------



## leeds_01

liquid chalk


----------



## zack amin

liquid chalk brill


----------



## Prince Adam

Myprotein

Simples


----------



## Ragingagain

ebay, chalk balls #insantboner


----------



## Alfie1984

Dry 5 Liquid Chalk - 250ml


----------



## p_oisin22

haha cheers guys, seems liquid chalk is the way to go, will get some


----------



## Tomcollom

I find most of the mainstream brands to be like PVA glue. The best liquid chalk I have found so far is called Shark Grip and can be found here :

http://www.liquid-chalk.org


----------



## Charlee Scene

Mate I'm sure he's found it now


----------



## Sandy87

Chalk is chalk. It's all the same. Liquid is better than powdered though. Less mess, doesn't get all over the floor, your bag, your clothes, etc. Probably about 6 quid online. Got mine from Amazon I think. Left it in gym and got stolen, must replace.


----------

